# Computer Building Equipment Thread



## twicksisted (Aug 6, 2009)

*This thread is about is to gather information on all of the most important tools, accesories (also unneccesary but just damn cool tools) that make the process of modding and computer building possible.* Sure theres a lot of hacks that you can use, but its also good to have the right tool for the job.

Im interested in buying some nice tools for myself that I can set some projects in both modding and for just the usual builds I do and it would be interesting to hear your suggestions on what tools you use, why you use that brand or tool or whatever suggestions you have.

I find that currently with the 2 basic toolkits I have, I've been able to build a lot of different rigs over the last 3 years (not case modding though or watercooling which is what I want to go into).

Im persoinally looking for suggestions for a computer good testing workbench (like motherboard tray with space to plug all components into for testing purposes), Dremel, good quality screw driver kits, good quality wires sleeving kits, RJ45 crimping toolkits etc... anything go's


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 6, 2009)

a good, cheap testbench is the sunbeamtech acryllic - its $70 from newegg... one of the best quality and cheapest around...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166052


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 6, 2009)

that looks great... is there a UK equivalent though i wonder 

also I see youre into the whole modding game... what other cool tools do you use, for what and why would you reccomend them?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 6, 2009)

What i did was, go to my local skip, get an old computer, strip it of it's crappy parts, take out the mobotray + PCI slots + IO Panel and use that.

I'm going to be adding a bottom shelf to it out of spare plastic. Suppose you could even use the rest of the metal from the case.

Anyways, that ones free and works great.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 6, 2009)

I like dremels and rotary tools for metal cutting... I use a 




*Black & Decker 3 Speed RTX Rotary Tool (Model# RTX-B)*

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...00000003260370&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9714694

for small cuts and a drill with a dremel cutting bit attached for larger cuts...

I like that dremel because it was recommended to me by other modders for its durability.


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah i been hearing a lot about how the dremel is the computer modders savoiur 
Anyways a good brand would be a good place to start I guess... I hear cordless are no good.

@moonpig.... im liking the credit crunch savviness...  but if you could buy a workbench type setup in the uk that did that job what would you buy?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 6, 2009)

Honestly mate? I wouldn't.

Their totally not worth the money, especially over here. Just whip out the tools and make your own. Hell, you could even go to a local Glass/Plastic store and get them to make you one. It'll still cost less, and it'll be perfect for YOUR needs.


----------



## rampage (Aug 6, 2009)

me all i require is a star screwdriver and a flat surface and some swear words for a basic build... more of a custom build (water cooling ect) ill use what ever i can get my habds on to get the job fone,  but lately a dremel tool has been a huge help


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 6, 2009)

rampage said:


> me all i require is a star screwdriver and a flat surface and some swear words for a basic build... more of a custom build (water cooling ect) ill use what ever i can get my habds on to get the job fone,  but lately a dremel tool has been a huge help



you also need a drill for mounting pumps, lights, etc etc... i used to use industrial double sided tape for that, but it looks much better when properly attached.


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 7, 2009)

alright guys keep it flowing 

hehe... so this thread is if you had the money what tools would you buy....


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 7, 2009)

rampage said:


> me all i require is a star screwdriver and a flat surface and some swear words for a basic build... more of a custom build (water cooling ect) ill use what ever i can get my habds on to get the job fone,  but lately a dremel tool has been a huge help





phanbuey said:


> you also need a drill for mounting pumps, lights, etc etc... i used to use industrial double sided tape for that, but it looks much better when properly attached.



what type of dremel and what type of drill...do share


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 7, 2009)

swearwords - http://www.noswearing.com/dictionary

Drill - Ryobi of some kind... have no idea of the model # - wireless and cheap...

Dremel - Wired Black and Decker RTX-B


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 7, 2009)

I would be at a total loss without these very handy little snips



They are used to snip rear wheel alignment shims on vehicles.
But they have a much better use of cutting small wire,heatshrink,plastic,zip strips,cable sleeving....etc.
They have a very pin-point cutting capability and are very sharp and easy to maneuver into tight spaces.Also spring loaded for ease of use.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 7, 2009)

Yea, at the moment my favorite tools are:

Tin Snips (Thanks MK )
Dremel
Flat, Rounded and Half-Rounded files
Screwdriver (lol)

Tin Snips are amazing. If you practice first, they can completely replace metal cutting tools!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2009)

Bandsaws are nice to have, if you can manage to grab one. Great for heavy guage metals, and cuting up old heatsinks. A proper metal cutting blade on a table saw can work as well, but I like the bandsaw better.

Worse comes to worst, a vice and a Sawzall or jigsaw will work as well.


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 8, 2009)

nice thanks for all the suggestions so far.... going to go to B&Q tromorrow and have a squizz around at what they have to offer


----------

